# Reliable Golf bag?



## jrgolfer07

Hi guys, i play golf almost everyday over the summer when i don't have school (june to august) and i walk 18 holes. I tried getting a nike carry bag with the shoulder straps, and it broke within the first couple months i had it this year. My next bag broke about a month into summer, and currently the bag that i am using is starting to rip too.. I was wondering if anyone knew of any brands that were reliable to remain sturdy through all of the weather that i play in(heat,rain,wind,cold) and if it would be able to withstand the carrying everyday.

Thanks for your help


----------



## shoomba

my favorite bags are my school bags which are the ping hoofer bags extremely light and can last for seasons the newer ones have a retractable strap and are pretty nice as well


----------



## Fourputt

I've had 2 Sun Mountain carry stand bags, and I never had any trouble with either. Only reason I bought the 2nd one was because the 1st one had become bleached out and just looked tired. Still worked fine, no problems with fabric, zippers or anything else. I can't walk more than 9 holes any more, so I don't use the one I still have... just sits in the garage now. :dunno:


----------



## 373

I second the vote for Sun Mountain. I have a stand bag of theirs that I'm impressed with. I wish I could fix the problem with my feet to the point I could walk again and use it!


----------



## Golfdog2

Just getting into the game and looking at a bag & trundle. So would like to buy something cheap but reasonable that will last a little while. But don't want to buy some junk that will fall apart. It must be able to fit in the back of a small car boot. 
I see Sun Mountain mentioned here, and see they have a Sun Mountain COMBO Push Cart on the market. Is this a good combo or is separate bag trundle options better?


----------



## Whitehead

Golfdog2 said:


> Just getting into the game and looking at a bag & trundle. So would like to buy something cheap but reasonable that will last a little while. But don't want to buy some junk that will fall apart. It must be able to fit in the back of a small car boot.
> I see Sun Mountain mentioned here, and see they have a Sun Mountain COMBO Push Cart on the market. Is this a good combo or is separate bag trundle options better?


I Google around and found some reviews and comparison about Golf bags:

hybridgolfclubs.net/bags/stand/ Golf stand bags - Best decision for golfers who prefer to walk

Hopeful will be useful for you.


----------



## rbarras

i also would vote for the sun mountain... they're my favourity


----------

